

Resignation Letter in My Inbox Today - aeikenberry
http://aaroneikenberry.tumblr.com/post/45347777566/resignation-letter-in-my-inbox-today

======
wcfields
Mine aren't usually as detailed, even for the most micromanaged hostile
enviroments. Typically along the lines of:

Boss Person,

Per our conversation yesterday on the evening of Month Day this will serve as
my two week notification of my departure from Company with a last day of
Friday, Month Day. Any day earlier than Friday is acceptable as well.

I have gained a great deal from my time here and hope that our paths cross
again. Thank you for the opportunity, however, for my own personal career
growth I must pursue a role that is more closely aligned with my goals.

Thanks, wcfields

------
lotsofcows
You're opting out of capitalism?

~~~
lotsofcows
Did I misunderstand something? What's the downvote for?

